# New York Century bike ride



## ctenidae (Aug 23, 2005)

It's September 11th, 100 miles (or various fractions thereof) starting in Central Park, heading through Brooklyn, up through Queens, ending back at Central Park. I went last year, lots of fun, and not as gruesome as you might expect.

http://www.transalt.org/calendar/century/index.html


----------

